# my holstien cow



## countrygirl23 (Jul 17, 2009)

my dad and i resently bought a holstien cow at a cow sale well, i  noticed that one of the heifers that i was weinin was nursin her so we put the holstien cow in the smaller pasture by her self.then she had a calf right after we bought a calf for her.now she is raisin 2 calves,doin perfect.


----------



## OSUman (Jul 18, 2009)

your Holstein is very pretty cow.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 18, 2009)

Did you know she was pregnant? Congrats on the new calf.....er, 2 new calves. LOL. Aint that the way?!
Nice looking cow! :bun


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice looking cow. With the two calves watch her to make sure she doesn't get to pulled down by them but, she looks like she's in good condition in that pic so, she should be fine.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 20, 2009)

she is a good looking holstein.


----------



## countrygirl23 (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks,we have been watching her she is doing fine.both the calves are nursin at same time


----------



## jambunny (Jul 20, 2009)

A cow who will nurse other calves is worth its weight in gold.  Sheis very pretty.


----------



## countrygirl23 (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks,we bought her for $610, now i think  she is stayin here.shes very kind, for a cow bought at a cattle sale.she will let me play with her ears,and behind her head......we have anothin holestein but shes a mix.we bought her at a cattle sale to and she lets use play with her bag a little then when she gets tired of use she  moves over


----------

